# Is this correct Upgrade for Classic ?



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi All is this the correct upgrade steam wand for my Gaggia Classic ?

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/419/rancilio-frothing-arm-2008-version-fits-gaggia-classic

And a Happy 2012 to all


----------



## carpjunkie (Dec 26, 2011)

with it saying 2008 i would ring them just in case i have 1 on order from espressoservices which is a few quid dearer but i believe is a compatible one that you just change over rather than the need to chop down


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Yep. Should be all you need. May have to get the old hack saw out on the old steam wand to get the screw bolt off of it.

You may strike lucky like I did with Happy Donkey and get one that is a direct fit without having to hack the old bit and sandpaper the new one. May be worth giving them a call to find out


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Agreed carpjunkie. The Happy Donkey one is a few quid more but is a later model and is a retrofit. Give both of them a call beforehand


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

That looks precisely like the one I used.


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Happy Donkey one and a filter ordered today a lot more but It's Christmas...


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

How long can we use the it's Christmas line to justify purchases? I still need (not want) a few more bits!







haha


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Think you made the right choice where to buy the wand, heard a few horror stories with that other company!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

gazbea said:


> How long can we use the it's Christmas line to justify purchases? I still need (not want) a few more bits!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Till at least Easter I reckon







- or as long as you can get away with it for.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I've heard the same with the horror stories! I would prefer to spend the little extra with happy donkey cos I know I get the excellent customer service thrown in









@Glenn - and then by Easter we can try the "it's my Easter egg to myself" line and hope it works







haha


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

I have used myespresso a couple of times with NO PROBLEM at all.


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Wand delivered 10mins ago now going to fit it, I have fitted the water filter as well..


----------



## ClaretAnt (Feb 19, 2010)

Just to say I ordered the myespresso wand: delivered very promptly at £20 including shipping. Took less than five minutes to fit. Just slipped the rubber bit and big nut off the Silvia wand, unscrewed the Classic wand and swapped the nut over (didn't need any bending or hack-sawing of the wand), and screwed the Silvia wand onto the Classic.

Absolute doddle, and MUCH superior in use to the stock wand.

First effort with it can be seen here: 
Apologies at the touch of camera shake, but given that I'd never come anywhere close before to getting milk of the right consistency for 'latte art', and wasn't really trying on that first occasion until I suddenly realised the texture was bang-on, I don't think it looked too bad.

I can get the milk right pretty much every time now (but my 'leaves' are still invariably wonky at best!)


----------



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

I ordered mine from myespresso also and it fitted on the machine without an issue. I also got my grinder and Gaggia platform from them, fast delivery and cheapest on the net. There is a posting on internet saying myespresso is a problem, shows you the power of the internet! The bloke may be abrupt but his price and service is good. Thumbs up from me and no I'm not getting a cut


----------



## ripley (Jan 16, 2012)

I also ordered mine from myexpresso. Unfortunately they never put the wand in the jiffy bag and there was an additional postage charge.....the guy blamed the post office for the charge and hasn't responded to me about the product being missing. I'll wait on the credit card refund and order from happy donkey.


----------

